# Using two 9" Coralife mini 2X9 fixtures on a 10g



## NJFishkeeper (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying two of these - http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...3410/cl0/coralifefreshwater9miniaqualight2x9w

to run on a 10 gallon. Has anyone tried this? Will it work? I'm also considering just buying a cheap incandescent fixture and running compact fluorescent bulbs in it but I've read that they will run too hot for the fixture. That's confusing because I thought these compact fluorescent bulbs run cooler than your normal lightbulb. 

Any thoughts on these two options?


----------



## NJFishkeeper (Feb 28, 2009)

Actually I just found this option too. If I replace the bulb with a 6700K, this should work well. 

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...life20aqualightpowercompactstriplight1x28watt


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Here is a link explaining different types of lights


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I am sure others will disagree me but I have learned to go what works for me rather than try and win popularity contests, I cannot speak for other peoples' experiences, but only mine. Based on my experience, I believe you could be setting yourself for long term issues you go anything over 20 watts total(2 watts/per gallon) on a 10 gallon without pressurized c02 injection.

When I had at total of 30 watts compact flurorescent lighting with a 10 gallon, things started off well, but within 3-6 months, I had all kinds of algae and that is with the tank being heavily planted, use of controversial anti-algae measures, DIY c02 and Excel dosing, good c02 diffusion, and even good fertilization. I never imagined that light could be at the root of the issue(s), but in a last ditch effort to save the tank, I replaced the two 15 watt compact sprial 6500K daylight bulbs with two 10 watt compact spiral compact 6500 I daylight bulbs. The algae pretty much receded, plants grow healthy and all was fine, until I again replaced the 2 `10 watt 6500K fluorescent bulbs with 2 13 watt compact fluorescent 6500K daylight bulbs. Before you knew it, I ended up with a Green Dust Algae bloom.

You can read more about my experiment here: 
http://azdhan.googlepages.com/thelostworld

My suggestion to you FWIW, is that if you have your heart set on the lights you posted, then consider pressurized c02 injection to avoid long term issues. Based on my experience, DIY c02 injection and or Excel dosing will not stave off long term issues. Otherwise, get yourself a canopy with incandescent fixtures and replace the incandesecent bulbs with 2 10 watt 6500K daylight fluroescent spiral bulbs(they are cheap $8 for two).

Just my 2 cents FWIW.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Just my 2 cents FWIW.


What does FWIW mean?

Oh, that reminds me of other info I have collected from others. 
*
Characins at aquascape*
*1.8wpg of T5 equals 2.34wpg of T12, and about 2.2wpg of T8*
*
SuperColey1 at aquascape-* *T12 lamps typically give out between 60 and 85 lumens per watt. T5HO typically puts out around 100 or just under as do T8*

*When we use reflectors there is always restrike. Therefore the thinner the tube the less restrike and another gain on usable light.*

*Basicly the wpg rule is based on T12 bulbs and is still an estimate.*
*The compacts give off more light than the T5 bulbs.
*


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Hilde said:


> *What does FWIW mean?*
> 
> Oh, that reminds me of other info I have collected from others.
> *
> ...


FWIW
F--For
W--What
I--It's
W--Worth


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Homer is 100% correct, you will be setting yourself up for failure without co2. 

What kind of plants do you want to grow? What do you want the tank to end up like?


----------



## NJFishkeeper (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I'd like to be able to grow plants like Rotala Rotund. and Ludwiga Repens. It doesn't necessarily have to be fast growth but I want to do more than just keep them alive at their current size.

It sounds to me like maybe just 1 2X9 watt coralife fixture or 2 10 watt spiral CFL bulbs is the way to go. Do you think that plus excel is enough to grow the two plants mentioned above?


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

i have one of those 2x9 lights sitting over my 10 gal quarantine tank. i don't think you'll get the light distribution you want with it. the fixture is about 6 inches long, and the tank is 18 inches. if they had designed it with the two bulbs end-to-end with a longer span, it would be better for light distribution. i don't think that's what they were going for. you could also get a couple 9 or 13W CF ballast kits from hellolights.com and put something together that might work better on a 10 gal footprint. the coralife is fairly bright right under the fixture, but not so much anywhere else. i have some rotala growing ok right under it and it's coloring up right near the surface of the water. the other half of the 10 gal is pretty dimly lit, but you can grow various anubias without much trouble. since it's my temporary quarantine tank that i tear down regularly, i keep it very minimal... no CO2, etc.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

You can grow tha plants but you will also grow Algea at a rate that will eclipse the plants in no time.



NJFishkeeper said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I'd like to be able to grow plants like Rotala Rotund. and Ludwiga Repens. It doesn't necessarily have to be fast growth but I want to do more than just keep them alive at their current size.
> 
> It sounds to me like maybe just 1 2X9 watt coralife fixture or 2 10 watt spiral CFL bulbs is the way to go. Do you think that plus excel is enough to grow the two plants mentioned above?


----------



## NJFishkeeper (Feb 28, 2009)

bsmith782 said:


> You can grow tha plants but you will also grow Algea at a rate that will eclipse the plants in no time.


Are you saying 18 or 20 watts over a 10 gallon will cause that kind of algae problem or you referring to my first post where I was talking about 28 or 30 watts. Going lower than 18 or 20 watts seem contrary to everything I've read.


----------



## Anupam (Nov 5, 2008)

I have CFL bulbs running in this $15 plastic hood on my 10 gallon. Took out the crappy reflectors and put in aluminium foil instead. The heat can warp the top just a little bit over time, but for the price it can't be beat. Put in whatever wattage of CFL bulbs suits you according to your CO2 and nutrient supply.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I was saying either will cause algea without co2. I have 20 watts over a 55g and have BBA in the tank. :icon_eek:



NJFishkeeper said:


> Are you saying 18 or 20 watts over a 10 gallon will cause that kind of algae problem or you referring to my first post where I was talking about 28 or 30 watts. Going lower than 18 or 20 watts seem contrary to everything I've read.


----------

